# ‘Masterpiece’ the toy poodle



## Benbanters (Sep 12, 2021)

Wondering if anyone believes they have any ‘Masterpiece’ in their lines (famous toy poodle from the 60’s who’s kids were owned by the likes of Judy Garland). 

Or are these lines thought to be lost now?


----------

